# Resource for CA roads, routes, etc...



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Some of you have probably seen this site already, but if not it's a good one for getting a better look at various California roads and routes. Although it's oriented toward motorcyclists, some of the reference info is specific to bicyclists... I thought it had a Share the Road kinda spirit.

http://www.pashnit.com/motoroads.htm


----------

